# Top 10 Ornamentals to Grow In Your Vegetable Garden



## Dave1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are some very ornamental vegetables! I really like the eggplant but it always seems to end up become more of a trap plant for insects than a produce plant!


----------



## Tee1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi Dave, I have typically grown Whopper and Black Beauty eggplants in my garden, and haven't had much trouble with them. I do get the occasional flea beetle issues, but never bad enough that it really hinders the production of the plant. I will be trying the Listada De Gandia eggplant for the first time this year, so I'm excited about growing it. What type of insect problems have you had before?

Thanks,

Tee


----------



## MayneKitty (Jul 18, 2012)

I would recommend the Scarlet Runner Bean for children. Think Jack and the Bean Stalk. When I was a child my Dad would help me plant and build a trellis for them. I can speak from experience that they are perfect for a child. The seeds are large thus easy to handle, fast growers, lovely flowers, great climbers and the best part is building a trellis. My Dad would help me nail together small branches or long twigs that I found or sawed off of a tree into a trellis. Yes, even a child can use a saw and hammer! I had problems hammering in nails, but hey...nails grow back. Just kidding. Have them wear work gloves. Planting seeds, gathering wood, using a saw, a hammer and nails will give an excellent feeling of accomplishment. Scarlet Runners are great way to give someone a life long love of the garden.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

That is a wonderful story and great advice, Kitty! The awesome thing about Scarlet Runner Beans is they are so easy to grow, yet so gorgeous in the garden. You are right, getting your children involved in gardening activities is a great way to give them a sense of accomplishment. Your story is a superb example of how to ignite the love of gardening in a child. It also helps to keep them active, and not sitting in front of a Wii all day. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shane_Hudson (Feb 14, 2010)

Some very strange looking food there! Might have to try one of them.
.-= Shane Hudson´s last blog ..Interviewed For Raising CEO Kids =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Shane, You should try one of them! Let me know if you decide to grow one, or a few, and how they are progressing once you get started.


----------



## topiary_lady (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay! I'm convinced that I need to purchase some scarlet runner beans after that lovely story! Great, timely post! Can't wait to see those "bright lights" chard in my garden too. Already have the seeds for those.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Michelle! I think you will LOVE the Scarlet Runner Beans. They are very and beautiful - tough to beat that! Add in those Bright Lights Chard plants and you will have an chorus of color in your vegetable garden.

Thanks for stopping by and have a great week!

Tee


----------



## Belinda (Nov 15, 2010)

hi all i would love to know if i can eat my ornamental veggies as i have planted butternut gems and pumpkin and they are so cute.


----------

